# Cylinder heaven



## cacarpetbagger (Nov 12, 2012)

Been laying around recovering from one nasty back surgery, really getting bored. So I  I pulled some of my favorite cylinders out for a photograph.  I have shown these before but not together.  All but the one on the left is pontiled.  That one just missed the pontil rod as they say.


----------



## Dugout (Nov 12, 2012)

Nice group there. Hope your healing up and you can photo some more for us in the mean time.


----------



## epackage (Nov 12, 2012)

Great group indeed, good luck with the recovery...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 12, 2012)

Great colors....they look really good together...


----------



## sandchip (Nov 12, 2012)

Very nice.  Hope you get to feeling better, man.


----------



## tigue710 (Nov 14, 2012)

nice, I'm a cylinder head


----------



## JustGlass (Nov 19, 2012)

Great looking Cylinders. I collect them to. Great window bottles.


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks all for the compliments.  Got another one coming that I won on ebay.  Looks very much like the one second from the left.  Thinking it might be a upgrade, can't wait to get it.  Like I need another one, oh well.


----------



## tigue710 (Nov 20, 2012)

I almost bought that one you got on the way... I decided not to bid on it last minute...  Looked like a nice bottle...  Who outbid me on that seedy Stoddard cylinder that ended sunday?


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Nov 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  tigue710
> 
> I almost bought that one you got on the way... I decided not to bid on it last minute...  Looked like a nice bottle...  Who outbid me on that seedy Stoddard cylinder that ended sunday?
> [/quote
> Don't know about the stoddard one you mention.  Good luck next time your bidding.


----------



## tigue710 (Nov 21, 2012)

Always good to know I didn't bid against someone I'm acquainted with, if its the same bottle I'm thinking of.  I wish I had watched the Stoddard bottle end, it went cheap, like 31 bucks... figured maybe whoever bought it might see this post. 

 Is this one here Carpetbagger?


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Nov 21, 2012)

That's it.


----------

